# What insurance covers snowboarding?



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you not have personal healthcare?


----------



## aircontroller (Jan 14, 2012)

I do but coverage is super limited and I would be on my own...


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

you'll be in Canada where it's all free.


----------



## rst (Jul 24, 2015)

alchemy said:


> you'll be in Canada where it's all free.


It's free for Canadians only;


----------



## aircontroller (Jan 14, 2012)

Free? Wrong. It's mandatory that I show proof of coverage.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

rst said:


> It's free for Canadians only;


And only when they aren't birthing cows and sheep.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

AAA has good travelers insurance but I don't know how much


----------



## aircontroller (Jan 14, 2012)

Ooooh....good suggestion. I'll check it out and report back...


----------



## aircontroller (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh man...AARP reps were clueless! I guess that's what you get for contracting these jobs overseas.....lol


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

aircontroller said:


> Oh man...AARP reps were clueless! I guess that's what you get for contracting these jobs overseas.....lol


My wife is a travel agent and can provide you with some insurance.. I get some every year for my trip to Baldface Lodge...

PM me if you want to get her contact info


----------



## aircontroller (Jan 14, 2012)

Excellent! Thank you!


----------



## aircontroller (Jan 14, 2012)

*I found an acceptable solution....*

Just to recap, my destination is Whistler, BC near Vacouver.

I am in need of traveler/medical insurance. I didn't know what company would be able to cover me.

Travelguard - I contacted them initially because this is one of the few companies that will cover you for what could be considered extreme sports. Watch out for other companies, it's all about understanding the damned fine print. I got a quote for 2 weeks and they wanted ~$800.

AARP - The agent was completely clueless on how to handle TI and I had to hang up. I guess not all goes well when you outsource work overseas.

RBC - Finally! This is a canadian company that offers an option for U.S. residents entering Canada. If you check out this link. I opted for plan 3. For 2 weeks worth of coverage, I paid less than $90. Nice right?!

The key to resolving my dilemma was then to split the entire trip coverage. 

How did I do it?

For the traveling and regular expenses of the trip, I utilized my travel card. In my case, I used United Chase card. As long as you put everything on the card, they'll cover all of it through their standard coverage. Since I purchased my training and the flight tickets, it's supposed to be covered on top of some basic life insurance.

For the medical portion, I opted to go with RBC. Their price was very reasonable and the service was excellent.

I'll let y'all know if I have to even use it and how they work out.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I meant aaa, the guys who jump your car when you forget to turn off your lights. Isn't aarp for old people?


----------



## aircontroller (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey Dave... uurrghh! Acronyms are killing me. 

I mistyped above. I did call AAA. I tried my best to get to a travel rep and when i did get to talk to someone they were absolutely clueless to the point that i was referred to a supervisor who was even more clueless.

Man, if you happen to have a good phone number please let me know. Thanks.

P.S.
I'll edit my post above. AAA, on it.


----------



## Pro Ride (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey AirController, 

Its definitely a bit of a tricky one. 
I would recommend going to a snow agent that specialises in snow travel and make sure you read the find print. 

Goodluck : )


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Having gone through shit with getting a very sick uncle out of Russia who had been doing the "extreme cruising" on the lido deck with cocktails...and he had "pristine" medical insurance. One of the fine points...is getting back home...which medical insurance generally does not cover...medical travel insurance may in part cover...but it depends of what type of medical transportation is required. 

Anyways...a mere 100k+ cash upfront (and that was a bargain) finally got him out after a few nightmarish days....with a medical evacuation service.

Point is...if injured...you also got to have a plan to bug out


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I was also going to suggest RBC. It's amazing how much insurance DOESN'T cover these days! Good thing with buying insurance from a Canadian company is that they understand our system and likely have a relationship with the accounts payable departments at our hospitals. Also the premium would be in CAD which is a bargain right now for our friends to the south (and north west, and way west lol)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

alchemy said:


> you'll be in Canada where it's all free.


According to this article we pay about $5988/yr/person for our healthcare in Canada.

I love it when people say it's free! Nope. It's paid for by probably about 2/3rds of Canadians for themselves and the other 1/3rd. I personally probably contribute about $12000 to our public healthcare every year.

Damn now I want to get on a tax debate. I'm a libertarian so you can guess my opinions...


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

poutanen said:


> According to this article we pay about $5988/yr/person for our healthcare in Canada.
> 
> I love it when people say it's free! Nope. It's paid for by probably about 2/3rds of Canadians for themselves and the other 1/3rd. I personally probably contribute about $12000 to our public healthcare every year.
> 
> Damn now I want to get on a tax debate. I'm a libertarian so you can guess my opinions...


forgot my sarcasm font.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

alchemy said:


> forgot my sarcasm font.


Pardon me! We just hear it so often in our own country. It boggles my mind how much people don't understand.


----------

